# Anyone used the new Giant P-SLR1 or P-SLR1 Aero



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

I was thinking of getting the Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 C24 or C35 until I saw that Giant was coming out with their own wheel sets that was suppose to be lighter, cheaper and wider.

Have anyone had a chance to use the new P-SLR1 or P-SLR1 Aero? What are your thoughts?


----------

